# Ultra Sport ZR100??



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I was wondering if this is a fair price and a good bow its a 2005 hoyt Ultra Sport ZR100 they guy said he would sell it to me for $300 which i thought was fair, it comes with drop away rest, arrows boradhead, fiber-op sights and everything. im not lookin opinions on other bows JUST this one.

Thanks guys


----------

